
Looking to hire a logo designer? You might want to read this.  - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/looking-to-hire-a-logo-designer-you-might-want-to-read-this/2010/04/12/
======
thegoleffect
Hehe, posting here is a pretty good way to get some heads to visit your site.
I'm thinking about getting a quote from you ;-).

